# "ღ صلاة الى الرب يسوع ღ "



## Bnota_Zr†a (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*"صلاة الى الرب يسوع"




* † *






**ايها الرب يسوع نؤمن انك حي وانك قمت من بين الاموات*

*ونؤمن انك حاضر فعلا في القربان المقدس على المذبح وفي كل منا نسبح ونعبدك *

*نحمدك يارب لانك حللت فينا خبزا حيا نازلا من السماء انت كاملا انت كمال الحياة *

*اليوم نريد نقدم لك كل المرضى لانك تتخطى الزمان والمكان *

*انت الحاضر ابدا وانت العارف بخفايا قلوبهم *

*والان نسألك ان ترأف بهم وبواسطة بشارتك نطلب منك ان تحل بينهم حتى يعترفوا كلهم بانك حي في كنيستك اليوم وحتى يجددوا ايمانهم وثقتهم بك*

*حنن على الذين يتألمون في جسدهم وعلى الذين يتألمون في قلوبهم وعلى الذين يتألمون في روحهم ليتجدد وجه الارض*

*رحمتك يارب نسأل الان من اجلهم باركهم كلهم واجعل الكثيرين يستعيدون الصحة ليكبر ايمانهم وليلمسوا عجائب حبك ليكونوا هم ايضا شهودا لقدرتك ورحمتك*

*توسل اليك يايسوع بحق قدرة جراحاتك المقدسة وبحق صليبك المقدس وبحق سفك دمك الثمين من اجلنا*
​
_اميـــــــــــ_*†*_ــــــــــــن_
 

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أكتوبر 2008)

صلاه جميله جدا جدا 
مرسىىىىى يابنوته 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (25 أكتوبر 2008)

_


Bnota_Zr†a قال:



*"صلاة الى الرب يسوع"



* † *






**ايها الرب يسوع نؤمن انك حي وانك قمت من بين الاموات*

*ونؤمن انك حاضر فعلا في القربان المقدس على المذبح وفي كل منا نسبح ونعبدك *

*نحمدك يارب لانك حللت فينا خبزا حيا نازلا من السماء انت كاملا انت كمال الحياة *

*اليوم نريد نقدم لك كل المرضى لانك تتخطى الزمان والمكان *

*انت الحاضر ابدا وانت العارف بخفايا قلوبهم *

*والان نسألك ان ترأف بهم وبواسطة بشارتك نطلب منك ان تحل بينهم حتى يعترفوا كلهم بانك حي في كنيستك اليوم وحتى يجددوا ايمانهم وثقتهم بك*

*حنن على الذين يتألمون في جسدهم وعلى الذين يتألمون في قلوبهم وعلى الذين يتألمون في روحهم ليتجدد وجه الارض*

*رحمتك يارب نسأل الان من اجلهم باركهم كلهم واجعل الكثيرين يستعيدون الصحة ليكبر ايمانهم وليلمسوا عجائب حبك ليكونوا هم ايضا شهودا لقدرتك ورحمتك*

*توسل اليك يايسوع بحق قدرة جراحاتك المقدسة وبحق صليبك المقدس وبحق سفك دمك الثمين من اجلنا*
​
اميـــــــــــ*†*ــــــــــــن
 

​


أنقر للتوسيع...





_​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (25 أكتوبر 2008)

كلام جميل يابنوته العذراء بجد رائع سلام المسيح معاكي


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 أكتوبر 2008)

كوكو
توني
ام النور
شكرا على وجودكم وردودكم لحلوة
المسيح يحميكم
محبتي​


----------



## باشق مجروح (29 أكتوبر 2008)

امين........​


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الله بجد رووووووووووووووووووعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## g_a_ll (30 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوة جدا
امين يارب

توسل اليك يايسوع بحق قدرة جراحاتك المقدسة وبحق صليبك المقدس وبحق سفك دمك الثمين من اجلنا



اميـــــــــــ†ــــــــــــن


----------



## Gondy maghol (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*نحمدك يارب لانك حللت فينا خبزا حيا نازلا من السماء انت كاملا انت كمال الحياة *

*كلام رائع و صلاة جدا جميلة. 
ربنا يباركك ويحميكي*


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2008)

امين
صلاة  رووووووووووووووووووووعة
شكرا" Bnota_Zr†a
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 نوفمبر 2008)

صلاة المسيح تحرسكم
شكرا على وجودكم العطر​


----------

